# Hello kitty



## Geige (14. Juni 2008)

Auch auf die gefahr eines reports hin schreibe ich hier doch 
einen thread,weild er alte geschlossen wurde
das es ein sinnloser report war
buffed.de ist das portal für online rollenspiele und da hello kitty ein sollches werden wird
möchte ich fragen warum es so abwegig ist,
dass es hier leute gibt die es spielen werden!
Es ist ja ned so das der threadersteller nach dem wetter von morgen gefragt hätte 
das wäre echt sinnlos gewesen!
hoffe das der threadersteller nicht verwarnt wurde! 

mfg geige

ps. nein ich bin nicht schwul und nein ich werde hello kitty auch nicht spielen aber
ich finde solche kleinkariertheit ätzend


----------



## Hamy (14. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehe die Sache auch nicht ô_O
Ich persönlich werde das Spiel bestimmt antesten und ich denke, dass es vielen anderen auch so geht. 
Was ich vorallem nicht verstehe:
WARUM gibt es einen Buffed Bericht über das Spiel wenn es doch keine Zielgruppen dafür hier gibt?
Die Leute die den Beitrag geschlossen haben haben sich damit selbst übers Ohr gezogen.


Weiss jemand in welcher Sprache das Spiel raus kommen wird?


----------



## Vallar (14. Juni 2008)

jo finds auch albern jemanden als schwul oder kindischzu bezeichnen nur weil er hello kitty zocken will oder die marke einfach so toll findet.. ich finds eher kindischer sich einzuprügeln das man ja sooo erwachsen ist weil man games ab 18+ zockt wo viel blut fließt usw. das ist in meinen augen seehr viel kindischer als alles andere ^^ 

ein erwachsener der seine kindheit bewahrt ist erwachsener als ein kind das erwachsen sein möchte... 

aber naja das ist halt so, die erwachsenen zocken ja hier sowieso alle wow...*lach*


----------



## Bakual (14. Juni 2008)

Da gibts hier jedenfalls weitaus grössere Trolle die frei rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wurd wirklich übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, vorallem auch weils auf der Homepage nachwievor nen Beitrag dazu hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragull (14. Juni 2008)

Die sprache wird erstmal nur English sein ob später noch eine andere oder deutsch gibt gehe ich nicht von aus


----------



## Keshius (14. Juni 2008)

wann kommt das eigentlich?


----------



## Grimtom (14. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> So komisch ist das nicht, denn auch dem TE ist offensichtlich klar dass man die Hello Kitty Online Zielgruppe hier nicht finden wird. Er hat es als Trollthread erstellt.



Hemmh, dann frage ich mich, WARUM berichtet Buffed.de über "Hello Kitty" in ihren News ?? 
http://www.buffed.de/news/5834/hello-kitty...es-bildmaterial

Wenn es doch nicht die "Zielgruppe" ist !?


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Juni 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Hemmh, dann frage ich mich, WARUM berichtet Buffed.de über "Hello Kitty" in ihren News ??
> http://www.buffed.de/news/5834/hello-kitty...es-bildmaterial
> 
> Wenn es doch nicht die "Zielgruppe" ist !?



Ich vermute als Running-Gag, weil immer mal wieder in Diskussionen die (ironische) Bemerkung auftauchte, nur "Hello Kitty Online" könne WoW als Spitzenreiter-MMO ablösen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. Juni 2008)

1. Falsches Forum
2. Begründung stand im Thread, hat offenbar nur keiner gelesen


----------



## Hamy (15. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1. Falsches Forum
> 2. Begründung stand im Thread, hat offenbar nur keiner gelesen


doch doch, nur leider ist die begründung der größte schwachsinn.
" So komisch ist das nicht, denn auch dem TE ist offensichtlich klar dass man die Hello Kitty Online Zielgruppe hier nicht finden wird. Er hat es als Trollthread erstellt."
1. warum postet ihr dann news darüber wenn es, eurer meinung nach, eh keinen interessiert?
2. wieso sollte es dafür keine zielgruppe geben? (habe alleine diesen nachmittag 3 leute mit interesse hier gesehen)
3. wo ist der beweis, dass es ein trollpost war? es war weder ein spammbeitrag ohne sinn, noch irgend ein unnützes thema. vielleicht gibt es ja wirklich leute, die dieses spiel interessiert. schonmal daran gedacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß. auch wenn ich nun denke ich mal eine verwarnung kriege. (was mir relativ egal wäre, das wird mich trotzdem nicht daran hindern meine meinung zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tikume (15. Juni 2008)

Hamy schrieb:


> 1. warum postet ihr dann news darüber wenn es, eurer meinung nach, eh keinen interessiert?


Ich poste hier keine News.



Hamy schrieb:


> 2. wieso sollte es dafür keine zielgruppe geben? (habe alleine diesen nachmittag 3 leute mit interesse hier gesehen)


Im Forum der Zeitschrift Eltern gibt es die bestimmt.



Hamy schrieb:


> 3. wo ist der beweis, dass es ein trollpost war? es war weder ein spammbeitrag ohne sinn, noch irgend ein unnützes thema. vielleicht gibt es ja wirklich leute, die dieses spiel interessiert. schonmal daran gedacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Relativ einfach: 1. Werden Anspielungen auf Hello Kitty Online hier gerne als Scherz gemacht, 2. deutet der Smiley (^^) im Thread Titel deutlich daraufhin dass es als Gag gemeint war.



Hamy schrieb:


> Gruß. auch wenn ich nun denke ich mal eine verwarnung kriege. (was mir relativ egal wäre, das wird mich trotzdem nicht daran hindern meine meinung zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie polemisch.


Ich mache einen Vorschlag: Ich mache die Umfrage wieder auf und wir schauen dann Sonntag Abend wieviele gehaltvolle und ersnthafte Beiträge es da gibt. Ihr dürft euch also nun anstrengen.


----------



## Geige (15. Juni 2008)

hä?
bin ich blind in der begründung stand nur das es auf buffed.de keine zielgruppe dafür gibt
wie gesagt portal für online rollenbspiele buffed.de berichtet selbst auf ihrer website in den news darüber!

Warum werden sie das wohl machen wenn sie das onlinerollenspiel nicht als zielgruppeorientiert auf bufed betrachten?

naund im war forum last ihr jeden verdamten wann kommmt die open beta raus thread laufen ist das was anderes?
oder im wow forum last ihr zum 1000 mal jemanden frage wie er skillen soll
ist das was anderes?
da wird auch nur geflamed trotzdem macht es keine sau zu alo die begründung ist
ziemlich wacklig


----------



## x3n0n (15. Juni 2008)

Wir Mods kümmern uns um jedes Ticket was geschrieben wird. Weiterhin sind wir recht aktiv im Forum unterwegs, sollte uns jedoch ein Thread entgehen darfst du als gewissenhafter User gern den Report Knopf drücken, wenn deiner Meinung nach etwas geclosed werden sollte.

Witerhin bin ich auch Tikumes Meinung, dass die Ursprungsumfrage aus reiner Spam/Trolllust erstellt wurde, ob dem nicht so ist werden wir ja bald sehen.


----------

